# How Fast does your Boat Run?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I got mine up to 62mph Sunday. Gas was low and boat was empty. I'm not a speed guy in a boat at all, but it was cool to see how fast it would run.....

How fast is yours?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What size boat and power with?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe 42 mph these days. I've got somewhere between 1500-2000 hours on a 2004 150 yamaha four stroke, she doesn't have the pop she once had but still chugging along.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hewes Redfisher 18 Yamaha 115 Pro V SS


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Had mine up to about 43 on the GPS. Of course, the beauty of her isn't the speed, it's the going into about 4 inches of water if I need to...:letsdrink

18' Foxcraft center console, 90 HP Mariner outboard


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

30 knots and 54mph, respectively


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

about 34 epmty with a tail wind.....but with the 50 4stroke we never fill up and rarely have to go to the gas station....so the slowness doesn't bother me....any faster than that and I start breaking things anyways.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

somewhere around 60+ mph. Pioneer Sportfisher 20 with 200 Merc. Optimax. Really depends on load and fuel.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

My dad and I had his 23' Intrepidup to48 mph with noextra weight on the boat, butit hada full load of fuel. Whenhe repowers it with twin 150 e-tec's (it's got a 250 yamaha) we should be able to get at least 10 or 15 more knots, but we never run that fast. It's not toobad for a 20 year old hull.

My Panga only does about28 knotswith two people and no load.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I had my vieanna sausage john boat topped out at 20.9 the other night. That is with a 15hp evenrude with my big ass two batteries one generator one cooler with 9 flounder in it a gas tankand some other stuff..... I was haulin ass


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/11/2009)*I had my vieanna sausage john boat topped out at 20.9 the other night. That is with a 15hp evenrude with my big ass two batteries one generator one cooler with 9 flounder in it a gas tankand some other stuff..... I was haulin ass


*Now that is Way Cool. Wish I would have been with ya, We would have only got up to 14.7, but it would have been a great ride....*


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

abotu 34 mph but doesnt use alot of fuel either. fast enough for me


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

59.8 mph(gps) with 4 people, 350 fuel, 200# ice, all tackle.....

Down current at Galveston.....

3x 250 yamaha 4 strokes.....

George


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

40mph with my little 115hp.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Curtis, was that on a gps or the water tube speedo?? I've got an 18' flats thats a copy ofyour boat with a 115 yammy, and i get around 45mph. How about your hole shot??


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/11/2009)*Curtis, was that on a gps or the water tube speedo?? I've got an 18' flats thats a copy ofyour boat with a 115 yammy, and i get around 45mph. How about your hole shot??




ditto. I wish I could get my 18' flats boat to go that fast with my 115 Suzuki!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Once I paddled my kayak fast enough to drag the live cigar minnow across the top. That's cool right?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wide open is 45mph lite and 40-41mph with a tournament load. Cruising 33mph if the weather allows it.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we've topeed out at 48 coming home in the sound with a full load and 3/4 tank of gas so unlloaded would be a little faster


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/11/2009)*Curtis, was that on a gps or the water tube speedo?? I've got an 18' flats thats a copy ofyour boat with a 115 yammy, and i get around 45mph. How about your hole shot??


I feel ya. I have ridden on several 18 hewes with 150s on them. Most of them top end around 53mph. 

My top end is 52mph. I have a 2020 blazer with a 175 4stroke

My last boat was a very light 18 flats boat that would touch 47mph. It had a 115 yammy.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Right now 50 maybe 52 but hopefully I'll pick up some speed with a new prop


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (3/11/2009)*Curtis, was that on a gps or the water tube speedo?? I've got an 18' flats thats a copy ofyour boat with a 115 yammy, and i get around 45mph. How about your hole shot??
> ...


I'll know exactly how fast your boat is after tomorrow! When I'm done installing that gps tracking device, I'll have all the info I need!!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

We have a 20' angler with a 140 zuke. Used to top out at 36mph light on gas, 2 people, and 1 cooler, I was pretty depressed about that! Had the prop repitched and the gps was acting up next trip out, but we were staying right with the 5 o'clock 3mb traffic last time out! Much better than before.



Next boat will surely be faster...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (3/11/2009)*
> ...


*Well.. I guess something is wrong with the Speed Gauge. I have a GPS, but it wasn't mounted at the time. I will check it against the Gauge this weekend. Sad thing is this isn't my first Redfisher, but I didn't have a speed gauge on any off the others. *

*What could be wrong with the gauge or the thing that picks up water? The Gauge is digital. *


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

With 140 gallons of gas, my wife and I as well as a load of gear. And depending on wind and current I have had my 23' WA with a 225 E-tec up to 56 mph according to the GPS. 

With me alone, low on fuel, I have pushed it up to 64 mph according to the GPS in Bayou Grande it was trimmed to the hilt.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

75 MPH, I-10 W behind the Tahoe


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

On an empty tank, by myself, no gear, with tail wind, I might hit 36 mph. But I can go out to the edge and back and only burn 17-20 gallons of gas.:letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

17' cape horn 115 johnson, gps says 38, at 5300 rpm. two guys 15 gallons gas and gear.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

My Nautic Star 2000 Offshore with 200 Suzuki 4-Stroke will hit 50 with a medium load, 52 or 53 with just me and 20 or 30 gallons of fuel. What I like though is that with it's deep-v hull I can go through most wakes from other boats at 40+ and hardly feel it!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

24 shearwater 250 suzuki

New 58 mph

2yrs old 54 mph

Now???? However fast they can push it across the shop on one of those engine hoist things.

(blown up) :banghead


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

33 wellcraft sportbridge,23mph, Hold on to your hats!:blush:


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (3/11/2009)*
> ...


Those water pickup tubes are never accurate, your gps reading will be spot on. I know my boat is much heavier than your's, mine is around 1500lbs, so I'm sure that doesnt help my top end. What about your hole shot, does she jump up, or take awhile to lay down???


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

47 Foot Fountain with triple 496's...Upper 80 ..low 90's..



http://www.pier57.com/200547lightning.htm



we have had it about 2 years


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (3/12/2009)*
> ...


*Holeshot is OK, it gets up pretty quick, but I have seen quicker. I am going check the speed via GPS this weekend. I have had several Redfishers and I thought I had one up around 55-57 on a GPS once, but I am not positive. I even called a buddy this morning to see if he remembered how fast one of them ran, but didn't get anything out of him. *

*But, then again, I may just be a Liar. *


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

19' flat bottom skiff w/ 1978 70HP Johnson

me one friend 3 battery's and fishing gear +13 gal of gas hit 34mph on GPS... little depressed about it but until i get someone with more boat knowledge then myself it works..


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (3/11/2009)*[quote
> 
> My last boat was a very light 18 flats boat that would touch 47mph. It had a 115 yammy.




*Was that the Sailfish that you posted for sale on here that youdescribed top speed was 49-53 and it drafted 5 inches? *


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

In a perfect world the Century will run around 45-46mph.......150 yammy 2-stroke


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *inshorecatch (3/12/2009)*17' cape horn 115 johnson, gps says 38, at 5300 rpm. two guys 15 gallons gas and gear.


Hmmm. I have a 94 CH17 w/ a very well maintained 94 Yamaha 115 2-stroke. W/ a half tank, gear, two people, etc, I can hit about 43/44 [email protected] about 5300-5400 RPM, depending on how slick it is. By myself and a light load, I can get 46 MPH out of it. That's w/ a T-top, two batteries, and all kinds of crap stored all over the place, and indicated by GPS. It's decently quick out of the hole too.

The beauty of it is that I can cruise from the mouth of Weeks Bay to the rigs off Ft. Morgan at about 25-30 MPHor so, fish a half-day of bottom & trolling within 7-8 miles of the Fort, cruise back home, and burn about 10-12 gallons for about 40-50 miles of overall running around. Gotta love a well-built boat that's inexpensive and easy on gas.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamachem (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *inshorecatch (3/12/2009)*17' cape horn 115 johnson, gps says 38, at 5300 rpm. two guys 15 gallons gas and gear.
> ...


wish I could run around that much. still havent figured it out, maybe johnson is just a gas hog.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

About 50 mph, maybe a hair more. Not very economical at that speed :shedevil


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> wish I could run around that much. still havent figured it out, maybe johnson is just a gas hog.


when was the last time you did a tune up? change the plugs, spray some seafoam in the carb intake and run some in the gas, change the oil in the foot to a low-friction synthetic, etc?

i'm surprised that there's such a difference in what we're experiencing - i'm going twice as far as you with the same boat, etc, on every gallon burned. that's considerable... hopefully some other CH17 old-hull owners will chime in here with their numbers for a better comparison.

the original owner of my boat was anal about maintenance to say the least. i have the shop manual for the motor that came with the sale, and he followed the maintenance recommendations to the T. i still need to change the oil in the foot, and plan on doing that this weekend more than likely. i put some seafoam in the tank before putting it up for the winter, and when i got it out this spring, i put some more in a spray bottle and misted it into the air intake as the motor ran. after that, it got new plugs, and a general cleaning, then a good coat of silicone spray to prevent rust, etc under the calon. you'd never know this motor was 15 years old looking at it. i got lucky when i bought it for sure.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Cabo fresh bottom and half full of fuel....32-33 knots

Everglades 24 with 350 yamaha.....48 mph.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

19' Polar Yamaha 115 tops out at 35 with gas and gear. It hit 42 with 4 people in it the day I bought it. Never seen it again. With the seas up, it is hard to go over 25 most days.


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

27' Triton with Twin 225 Mercury Optimax . fully loaded / 225 gallons of gas / 4 people / full livewell around 55mph. running light over 60mph .


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Fast enough to piss off the Bass Boats. They really hate it when they cant outrun me. I am hoping to put a 24 degree on this summer just to see what it will do. Has anyone had any experience with these. http://academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/outboard_accessories&start=12&selectedSKU=0148-01758-0006

Kind of pricey but I think it will help with the hole shot.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Just as fast as I can paddle!










Or depends on how big the fish is towing me. Pic of my Bro with a king on


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

Had her up to 50 mph on GPS. 3/4 full of gas, 4 adults, snorkels and fins, cooler of ice, drinks, and food. 

07 Sailfish 2660 CC F-150's


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (3/12/2009)*On an empty tank, by myself, no gear, with tail wind, I might hit 36 mph. But I can go out to the edge and back and only burn 17-20 gallons of gas.:letsdrink


what size boat and motor? those are some performance #,s I could work with??


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Brant Peacher (3/11/2009)*[quote
> ...


Yea same boat. I had some gauge issues as well but they were not diagnosed until after that post. It did draft 5 to 6in though. It was a very light and skinny flats boat to say the least. I sometime felt like I was sitting in a kayak. It was almost scary.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

26' Century twin Yamaha 150's

42 MPH with a clean Bottom...32 MPH with Barnacles


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

26' Century twin Yamaha 150's

42 MPH with a clean Bottom...32 MPH with Barnacles


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

11 Mar 09, 2004 Robalo R260, heading west thru the channel to Sherman Cove (Smooth), 30lbs ice, Duck Slapping Sailor (with 2 Gallons of Bloody Mary's) and Kenny, Est 160 Gal gas @ 5000rpm = 42.7mph GPS. Need props?










Have 19P Stainless props now and a Thru hull with High speed fairing.... What do you all think????


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

19' Cape Horn 150 2 stroke Yammy, 41 mph @ wot, cruise @ 28-29 mph, (both loaded, 2 people 80 gals of fuel, plenty of gear)


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (3/11/2009)*I had my vieanna sausage john boat topped out at 20.9 the other night. That is with a 15hp evenrude with my big ass two batteries one generator one cooler with 9 flounder in it a gas tankand some other stuff..... I was haulin ass


I hear ya MR!!! Mine ain't no speed demon either!!! But it'll bring home the fish, whether I be the first or the last back at the ramp.:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

My 17' Triton with full tank of fuel, cooler, generator and 2 people will run between 36-38 depending on how slick it is with an 05 2stroke merc.

21' sea ray cuddy cabin with 5.7 mercruiser with 5 people and about 30 gals of fuel and not much gear ran 52 mph (when it was running good...working on that now). both GPS numbers


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

just got it delivered on saterday and took it out sunday overhere in texas its a 38' foot scarab with twin mercs mod vp's 300+ hp each with myself and six 6 others a friend and 4 lady friends we hit 68mph wat a shit and looking to change props when i get back to pensacola damn hurricane work no time to fish will send picks later it has badass graffics also


----------



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

'74 Fountain/Thunderbird cuddy 23'with '84 200 suzuki 2-stroke

30 knots gps fully loaded for fishing


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

51mph on the GPS...


----------



## Hotnat (Aug 7, 2008)

24 ft Champion BayChamp- heavy boat, best ride-53 mph with tuned up 250 evinrude thanks to Tony @ Wills


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

49 mph on the GPS, trimmed out on flat water









225 Honda 

23 CC

110 gallon fuel

2 people


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I had her up to 75 the other day, then had to slow down to exit the freeway!:doh

Really don't know how fast it will go, mostly run 20-28 knots in the gulf. :clap

Sea-r-cy


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Dont know yetI bought it with a bad motor. Me and Scott Brown rebuilt it, mercruiser 350, .060 over, marine cam, glm performance manifolds, edlebrock performer intake, holley 650. Just waiting on my ginbal plate to get her done. The boat is a 245 four winns about 5000lb, any ideas how fast it might run?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Recess's speed is 30 knots @ 4100 rpm's. With 200 gallons of fuel 120#ice and 4 rather big boys in 2-3 foot seas. I have only ran her up to 5650 rpm's wot to assure pitch and diameter size and check slip. It toke Tim and I, 4 sets of props to get her to were she is at now. Top end 47Knots. But 4100 rpm is were the fuel is saved and that's were she will run. Gene


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a 25 ft Seachaser bay boat with suzuki 250 will top out at 52 mph.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

empty with a tailwind and the top down 50

loaded 45


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

93 wahoo 18' 135 Merc

48mph with 5-blade prop


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *TUBBLAWNS (3/11/2009)*somewhere around 60+ mph. Pioneer Sportfisher 20 with 200 Merc. Optimax. Really depends on load and fuel.


give me a hollar next time your out and we can race.... 

haven't heard from you in a while, call me.


----------

